# Twelve south BookBook pour iPad



## bulrog (1 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

J'adore les housses Twelve South.  J'en ai une pour mon MacBook Pro 13" et une autre pour mon iPad mini.  Je trouve leur finition fabuleuse et très agréable d'utilisation.

Je viens aussi d'en acheter une pour mon iPad.  J'ai un iAd "nouvel iPad" (en fiat, je m'y perds un peu dans les dénominations...  C'est l'iPAd "juste après" l'iPad 2.  Il a un écran rétina et un connecteur 30 broches).  J'ai reçu cette housse la semaine dernière mais je trouve que l'iPad rentre difficilement.  Les coutures sont tendues et le "cadre" en cuir se soulève légèrement sur les deux côtés.

Est-ce que quelqu'un parmi vous a une telle housse pour le même iPad ?  Si oui, est-ce bien normal ?

Sur le site de Twelve South, je ne vois pas de modèle spécifique pour les différents modèles d'iPad à part, bien sûr, les mini et les air.


----------

